# I finally did it...i have destroyed my gf's aquarium!



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, i finally did it. She was happy when we set the tank up, had fake plants, fake decor, and her little fish were just fine.

Then i talked her into live plants...then i talked her into new lighting...then i ordered live plants online...then i put the plants in today and HOLY FRICKING CRAP...the tank was destroyed

I received live plants in the mail today. I carefully popped the grasses out of their little pots and placed them in the water. My mistake as i have already researched online was leaving the grasses in the rockwool. I looked at the roots, but the grass roots were so fine i didnt know how else they would grow w/out leaving them in the rockwool. 

The rockwool apparently has fibers or something in it that immediately covered and coated my fish. Lost three instantly, they were so covered they couldnt move their fins, and were stuck to the bottom of the tank. The only thing i can say in my defense is i didnt see how else to plant them, the roots were stringy and rooted into the rockwool, not into anything else.

Anyways, the tank has been completely re-done, the fish that are left i have no idea if they'll live. I guess its a beginners mistake i'll never ever make again.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You need to rinse, trim and get ANY loose pieces off those fiber plugs. I planted some glosso and baby tears with that on them just 1/2-1/3 of what was originally there was gone and had no issues with any pieces after that.


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> You need to rinse, trim and get ANY loose pieces off those fiber plugs. I planted some glosso and baby tears with that on them just 1/2-1/3 of what was originally there was gone and had no issues with any pieces after that.


ya, my gf already gotten to her house from work

so much for the wonderful surprise of fresh new live plants overflowing her tank

instead i got an email from her telling me she just had to scoop out two more fish


does rockwool have fiberglass in it or something? my hands sting like hell


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

nevermind, from what i've read i guess rockwool is actually fiberglass, or fiberglass is rockwool, vice versa

no wonder i itch like crazy


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It's okay to leave some of that stuff, especially if the roots are very tiny and tender like baby tears. Even still, you need to trim what you can or the roots will never break out of that stuff and grow like they are supposed to for some plants.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope you don't lose a girlfriend in addition to fish.

I've pulled my plant roots completely out of the rockwool, trimmed the brown/black roots (dead roots) off, and stuck the remaining white roots directly into the gravel to keep growing.

I'm sorry for your losses and yours and your girlfriends` frustrations.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

For future reference, using running water will help you remove it as well. I have never managed to completely remove it, but rubbing down the roots while under running water will definately help you get rid of a large majority of it.

Now, switch over to damage control mode and get that tank back together for her.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh wow! I'm so sorry for both of you! Crap! I guess the piece I'm going to take away from your story is to not buy plants growing in rockwool. Yeesh. I wish you lots of luck getting the stuff out of the tank and repairing everything, although if the last fish dies, I'd be tempted to do a complete tear down. Think about how itchy your hands feel from those little fibers, sounds like those little fibers are all over in that tank. I can only imagine what they'd do to a fish. The substrate is probably loaded with them. Ugh. Why do people even use this stuff? Sounds like one of those holdovers from the days of slate bottom tanks.


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

well, in total we lost 3 cardinal tetra's, one pleco, multiple danios, and one clown loach...we now have 2 clowns remaining, a couple danios, and all 6 neon tetras survived...matter of fact, they never even looked bothered by it at all.

the worst part though, my gf's favorite fish died. ole "one-eye." he was a tiny tiny danio when she got him, and then as he got bigger quickly, she noticed he only had one eye. and then i flushed him yesterday. 

but i feel bad, because obviously it was my fault for not looking into how to plant the plants properly before i put them in. the lady i ordered from was great, very helpful, so i can't really badmouth her online shop. i just wish i had known, even a tiny note on the plants saying, "in case your a moron, please wash, rinse, or remove the rockwool," as i then would have said, oh ya thats me, glad i was notified.

but oh well, lesson learned. hopefully other "morons" like myself will read this and not make this same mistake.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!

never never had anything like that happen.

My apologies for the guidance that helped cause all this.

what exactly did you do?

Perhaps "my" letting the tank run fishless for a week is much more important then I realized.


----------



## Ming shipwreck (Feb 26, 2011)

Is Rock wool different from the stuff the plants at Petco come rooted in? The stuff on the roots looks like florist's foam, but it's fibrous. I left a bit of that on one of my plants when I planted it, but it doesn't seem to be bothering any of the fish. The molly has been kind of spastic since he was introduced to the tank but he was like that before when he was in my friend's tank.


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> never never had anything like that happen.
> 
> ...


ill give you the details from start to current, haha, my gf kinda been pissed at me since last night


- plants arrived in mailbox

- took plants to her house and opened up

- plants were in a plastic sealed bag, wrapped in newspaper, and still nicely soaked with water. the sealed bag was wrapped with fiberglass as im assuming was used to keep the moisture in (note, this fiberglass never touched the plants or my aquarium, as it was only wrapped around the sealed bag

- i was on my lunch break, so my plant was to just get them in the water, go back to work, then let my gf place them later.

- i took the jenny's out, they were bunched w/ weights at the bottom and dropped them in the tank. 

- then i took the grasses out, they were in little black plastic pots, similar to what u see plants being grown at lowes or something. in my experience with planting outside of an aquarium, u pop the plants out, and stick them in the ground.

- anyways, once i popped the grasses out of their plastic cups, i could see the roots totally tangled in what appeared to me to just be a white cloth. my first thought was, should i take this stuff off, but after looking at the roots, i realized these little grass roots were so tangled in there, if i take it off they will just separate from each other

- so then i put them all in the tank like that to let them float until my gf can get home to place them. i figured since i had the tank there, no since in leaving them in the newspaper when i can get them in the water

- i went to check on her dog before i left, and when i came back i looked in the water and all the fish were just coated in this white film. at first i thought, holy sh!t this is some serious ick going on. then i noticed it floating all in the water

- i scooped up every fish and put them in a little tiny tank she has w/ fresh water from the sink. the fish were so coated in this stuff, they couldnt even try to swim away from the net. 4 or 5 were just laying on the gravel, dead, im assuming this stuff got into their lungs. a couple more were trying to swim but couldnt. the only fish who were ok were the neon tetras

- after that, i told my boss my gf was sick and id be back in a few hours

- then long story short, i basically just did a complete water overhaul. i did multiple multiple multiple water changes, got everything out i could. i prob did 10 to 15 water changes w/ my 5 gallon bucket. 

- once the tank was finally clean from what i could see, i then just planted the plants straight to the bottom of the gravel and peat moss as low as i could, then did more water changes

- then finally i put the fish back in, a couple more died by that point

- and now all thats left are 6 neon tetras, 2 clown loaches, and a couple danios, and one pissed off gf

so, ive learned my lesson, rinse the plants off like crazy and cut every damn bit of rockwool off i can, rinse some more, rinse some more, let the plants sit in another tank for a little while to rinse even more, then place those things as fast as i possibly can down in the gravel


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

Ming shipwreck said:


> Rock wool is different from the stuff the plants at Petco come in, is it? The stuff on the roots looks like florist's foam, but it's fibrous. I left a bit of that on one of my plants, it doesn't seem to be bothering any of the fish. The molly has been kind of spastic since he was introduced to the tank but he was like that before when he was in my friend's tank.


this stuff looked like white fiberglass, but i didnt think anything about it since the roots were so tangled in it, plus, when i plant things outside of an aquarium i always leave the roots in intact in whatever they are in


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't know why the fish would be coated with a white slime.

ok rinsing in important.

And sorry about all this.

hopefully things will start changing rapidily.

my .02


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> I don't know why the fish would be coated with a white slime.
> 
> ok rinsing in important.
> 
> ...


it wasnt a white slime, it looked like snow to be more specific. it must have just been pouring out of that rockwool the grasses came in. not only that, but heavy snow, as the more that accumulated on them the faster they dropped to the bottom. 

plus, my hands itches like mad after doing all the water changes, so the only thing i can figure was it was straight up fiberglass floating in the tank. then w/ the water being so acidic, they were itching and burning. lol, my only thought, was get fixed before she gets off work or im dead! hahaha

definitely nothing anyone told me, or any advice or guidance caused any of this. i love this forum, and everything people tell me on here is usually right on. this was all on me, i made the mistake of not researching how to plant these "potted" plants and screwed it up. in my defense though, thats what they are called, "potted" plants, and in my experience outside of aquariums, u pop the plants out of the plastic and plant them w/ all the material still intact so the roots remain strong in their current mix. so i just said, oh ok, the roots look like they have taken a great deal of growth to this cloth, i better leave them in there. it was definitely my fault

anyone who reads this though, rinse rinse rinse rinse rinse, trim trim trim trim trim!


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

should i contact the company i bought these plants from and ask them what they think? or is this just simply a moron move on my part?


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

here is the HOW TO page from the website i bought the plants from



How To Page

Home Page










I have had many people ask if I can create a "how to" page about planting the aquarium plants I sell so I have tried to cover all the species I sell below. If you have any questions after reading this please contact me through the CONTACT PAGE.

How do I plant "bunched" plants?

If you received plants with weights on the bottom you have bunched plants. Bunched plants come in stem form and are cuttings of plants.

To plant these you can lay the plant on top of your substrate or bury the weight right below the surface of your substrate. Both ways work fine. The stems will then begin to grow roots if they do not already have them and attach themselves to the substrate. You can then remove the weight or leave it on. I prefer to leave it on so i don't risk pulling the roots out of the substrate.

How do I plant potted aquatic plants?

Many plants available for your aquarium come in potted form with the plant grown in rock wool.

Rock wool is a material used to grow plants in a pot as it contains nutrients to start the growth of the plants and it also protects the plant when shipping.

Many people have asked me if they should leave the plant in the pot and bury the pot in their substrate or remove the plant.

You can actually do it both ways but I prefer to remove the plant from the pot and remove about 3/4" of the rock wool. The reason I like to do this is because the plant will begin to spread faster when planted directly into your substrate then it would if left in the pot.

It is very easy to remove the rock wool from the roots. Just hold onto the bottom of the rock wool and pull without using to much tension. The rock wool will pull off easily. Once you get the big chunks off you can rinse the rock wool in water to get the smaller pieces off. Don't worry if you can't get all of rock wool off as leaving some will help keep the plant in your substrate.

Most plants with the exception of Wendtii's, crypts, and ferns should be split into 8 pieces by pulling gently on the plant. You then want to insert the plant into the substrate just covering all the roots and any rock wool left on the roots. Continue planting in this matter putting the pieces approx 1/8" a part. This will give the plant room to spread and soon they will cover the entire area.

If you have Wendtii's, crypts, and ferns in potted form all you want to do is remove the rock wool as it states above from the roots and plant the roots in your substrate. Leaving 1/4 of the roock wool will help keep the plant down. Just remember to cover all the rock wool in your substrate so no rock wool is showing.

Buying aquarium plants in potted form is much better as the plant already has its entire root system which will make it much easier to transplant into your aquarium and less likely to go into shock.

How do I plant Anubias or Ferns?

Most people like to dress up their driftwood with Anubias and ferns. To do this find a hole in the driftwood and gently push the rhizome or most of the roots through the hole.

If you don't have a hole in the driftwood you can tie the Anubias or fern to the driftwood with thread or fishing line. Once the plant begins to grow it will attach itself to the driftwood and then you can remove the thread or fishing line.

If you prefer to plant the Anubias or fern in your substrate you want to only cover the roots with your substrate. DO NOT cover the rhizome or this will kill the plant.


----------



## Ming shipwreck (Feb 26, 2011)

It sounds like this is not something that normally happens with the rock wool/stiff white fluff the plants come rooted in? Like, it doesn't normally make your hands itch like that, right?


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

tanks new look after yesterdays mess


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well it looks good now, it's possible that you transferred a disease or parasite to the tank. Which might make sense since everything came from the same place causing a high concentration of disease/parasites.

And well most aquatic resalers/wholesallers dedicate tanks to plants with minimalother additions like fish and inverts. So very possible the rockwool just had super high concentration of chemicals from the supplier.


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> Well it looks good now, it's possible that you transferred a disease or parasite to the tank. Which might make sense since everything came from the same place causing a high concentration of disease/parasites.
> 
> And well most aquatic resalers/wholesallers dedicate tanks to plants with minimalother additions like fish and inverts. So very possible the rockwool just had super high concentration of chemicals from the supplier.


ya i dont know, th elady who sold them said she has had no other reports from other people who bought from the same batch. so, maybe it was just something i did...who knows


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

when I read up on rock wool what I read said skin (and eye and lung) irritation was a standard danger of working with rock wool, and that it could even be a carcinogen similar to asbestos, so no, I don't think its an anomaly other than perhaps you got some with a shorter fiber length that allowed it go all over the place or something. I think in general it is safe to assume that we won't breathe it in using it in our aquariums, so the chance of it causing us cancer is very unlikely, but probably using gloves to handle it is a good idea.


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

chris oe said:


> when I read up on rock wool what I read said skin (and eye and lung) irritation was a standard danger of working with rock wool, and that it could even be a carcinogen similar to asbestos, so no, I don't think its an anomaly other than perhaps you got some with a shorter fiber length that allowed it go all over the place or something. I think in general it is safe to assume that we won't breathe it in using it in our aquariums, so the chance of it causing us cancer is very unlikely, but probably using gloves to handle it is a good idea.


i found this...




Rockwool is an insulation created by spinning together natural and artificial metal oxides and minerals. It is commonly used across the home building industry as an asbestos alternative though data suggests that the compound may be just as harmful. Workers handling the compound are at risk of developing acute symptoms as well as developing harmful long term health conditions.


Irritation and Redness



According to the website for the Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry, skin exposure to rockwool can cause acute irritation of the skin, eyes and the upper respiratory tract which causes difficulty breathing and can lead to infection. Sharp fibers also can pierce the skin increasing the risk of infection. To prevent skin damage and inhalation it is recommended that those handling rockwool wear protective gloves, respirators and goggles.


Prolonged Exposure



Rockwool that is inhaled and retained in the respiratory tract can pose a significant health risk. Scarring of internal tissues and the development of cancerous tumors have been associated with long-term exposure to rock wool and other synthetic fibers. Risk of developing chronic diseases of the lungs such as pulmonary fibrosis, lung cancer and pleural mesothelioma also have shown to increase with long-term rockwool exposure according to the Center for Disease Control.


Industies That Use Rockwool



Rockwool is a key ingredient in home insulation fibers for its heat conductive and sound absorption properties. Workers in the insulation and drywall installation industry are at increased risk for prolonged exposure to rockwool and must take appropriate precautions to avoid its debilitating effects. Even if workers do not develop cancer they may still develop nonmalignant respiratory disease which can diminish lung capacity and make performing simple strenuous tasks difficult



Read more: Health Hazards of Rockwool | eHow.com Health Hazards of Rockwool | eHow.com


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

here is the reply from the store

THis is the same rock wool used to start vegtable plants that you can buy in any store. YOU buy this, stick your seeds in the middle, add water and engulfs the seed. THis is what is used to start your home garden in the winter time so the plant grows before you can plant it in your garden.

This rock wool is the same type of rock wool used since I have been doing this for over 7 years. IT is not fiber glass at all and has no association with fiber glass.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

sharkattack said:


> here is the reply from the store
> 
> THis is the same rock wool used to start vegtable plants that you can buy in any store. YOU buy this, stick your seeds in the middle, add water and engulfs the seed. THis is what is used to start your home garden in the winter time so the plant grows before you can plant it in your garden.
> 
> This rock wool is the same type of rock wool used since I have been doing this for over 7 years. IT is not fiber glass at all and has no association with fiber glass.


Are you sure that's not a peat disk?

naaa just googled its not peat.


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

anyways, dont think im badmouthing the lady's store though. she was really nice, gave me extra because a shipment of the grass hadn't come in yet, everything came healthy. she's been in conversation w/ me throughout the day over this mess, so, id still order from her again, just not potted plants! lol


----------

